# Problema con MOSFET´s en paralelo



## seba21net

Estimados:

         estoy trabajando en un controlador de velocidad PWM para un motor de una moto electrica, la logica de control sin problemas, el tema lo tengo en la etapa de potencia, la he realizado con el mosfet (IRFP 150N) el cual elegi por su bajo costo y su facil localizacion en el mercado.

PROBLEMA: quiero colocar 2 IRFP150N en PARALELO y se me queman al mandarles señal por el gate (los conecte en paralelo de una es decir source-source; drain-drain; gate-gate) 

el circuito con un MOSFET (IRFP150N) solo, funciona sin problemas, pero es poca corriente para el consumo que tiene el motor.

COMO DEVO COLOCAR MOSFET´S EN PARALELO???

muchas gracias por su atencion


----------



## J2C

Seba21net

El IRFP150N *NO* es un IGBT, es un MosFet de Potencia: Vdss 100V . Id 42A y RDSon 0.036 Ohm's

En la pagina " http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfp150n.pdf " podras ver la hoja de datos del mismo.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## seba21net

> El IRFP150N NO es un IGBT, es un MosFet de Potencia: Vdss 100V . Id 42A y RDSon 0.036 Ohm's


Gracias Juanka, igual sigo necesitando de tu ayuda para poder conectar mosfets en paralelo

saludos SEBA


----------



## CEGO87

por que los quieres colocar en paralelo???


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que esquema (Circuito) estas empleando ?


----------



## seba21net

ESTIMADOS:

      he aqui la imagen de mi circuito



que esta mal???



> por que los quieres colocar en paralelo???



estimado CEGO 87 los quiro colocar en paralelo para poder tener mayor corriente de carga, ya que mi motor en el arranque consume 50 amp y este mosfet solo es de 42 Amp pico.

muchas gracias, espero tu ayuda!!!



> por que los quieres colocar en paralelo???


estimado CEGO 87 los quiro colocar en paralelo para poder tener mayor corriente de carga, ya que mi motor en el arranque consume 50 amp y este mosfet solo es de 42 Amp pico.

muchas gracias, espero tu ayuda!!!


----------



## Eduardo

Y cual es la tension que le estas mandando al gate?  
Si son 5V, con esa corriente vas muerto --> Tenes que usar 15V.


----------



## seba21net

> Y cual es la tension que le estas mandando al gate?
> Si son 5V, con esa corriente vas muerto --> Tenes que usar 15V.



bueno voy a probar, yo al gate lo alimentaba desde la salida de un amplificador operacional del controlador PWM que me suministraba 5 volt.







encontré este circuito para adaptar los 5v de la salida del controlador y convertirlos en 15 v para disparar el mosfet, que les parece? funcionara?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seguramente sea muy justa la corriente disponible, que logra manejar aceptablemente un solo transistor, pero se queda corta para los dos. Además poné una resistencia de bajo valor (33 ohms) en serie con cada gate.


----------



## fdesergio

Generalmente la resistencia RDON y la ID se consigue con +-12Vdc, puede ese ser el problema, mira la hoja de datos


----------



## CEGO87

Tienes que colocar una resistencia a la base de los MOSFET, colocale 10 ohms, 2,5, cualquiera que tengas a mano de bajo ohmiaje; por otra parte los pulsos tienen que ser de 10v por lo menos


----------



## Eduardo

seba21net dijo:


> ...encontré este circuito para adaptar los 5v de la salida del controlador y convertirlos en 15 v para disparar el mosfet, que les parece? funcionara?


Funcionar va a funcionar, aunque el que lo diseñó no tenía mucha idea de lo que hacía.
Eso de dejar la base de Q2 "libre" cuando va al corte es desconocer qué pasa cuando satura un transistor.

- Agregá una resistencia entre B-E en Q2 y manejate inicialmente con baja frecuencia (~100Hz).  Los dos mosfets a 50A tienen que estar disipando de 10 a 20W --> disipador acorde.

- Después que verifiques que los mosfets trabajan OK a plena corriente, subí la frecuencia hasta donde se te dé la gana, controlando que a plena corriente no se te dispare la temperatura --> será señal que estan conmutando 'suavemente'.


----------



## sofia313

tengo dos mosfet en paralelo irpf 150n y le etsoy mandando 5 volt al gate.
Como puedo calcular las resistencias necesarias para que estos me funcionen.
Mis mosfet trabajan como interruptores uno funciona el otro no y despues al revez
ayuda por favor


----------



## pandacba

Podes poner un esquem de tu montaje para saber fuente de la señal, tensisón de alimetacón del circuito de potencia, la carga que manejan(motor, bobina, etc)


----------



## hazard_1998

sofia313 dijo:


> tengo dos mosfet en paralelo irpf 150n y le etsoy mandando 5 volt al gate.
> Como puedo calcular las resistencias necesarias para que estos me funcionen.
> Mis mosfet trabajan como interruptores uno funciona el otro no y despues al revez
> ayuda por favor


sofia, yo te recomendaria que primero releas lo que se dijo en los post #7 al #10, los mosfet (a menos que sean compatibles TTL) se activan con 12-15V..... no 5v


----------



## pandacba

sofia313 dijo:


> tengo dos mosfet en paralelo irpf 150n y le etsoy mandando 5 volt al gate.
> Como puedo calcular las resistencias necesarias para que estos me funcionen.
> Mis mosfet trabajan como interruptores uno funciona el otro no y despues al revez
> ayuda por favor


Los transistores mosfet hay que fijarse en la hoja de datos, tipicamente manejan un máximo de 20V en el gate y se aconseja utilzar la mitad de esa tensión es decir 10V
Si existe riesgo de que los pulsos exedan ese voltaje se aconsejable colocar un zener de unos 15V en el gate para evitar su destrucción

Como el gate no consume corriente (se dispara por tensión) con una R de bajo valor 33 ohms esta bien(la corriente típica es de unos 250µA)

según la hoja de datos(siempre trabajar con ella al lado, porque muchos valores tipicos pueden cambiar y mucho según los tipos y marcas de dispositivos)

La tensión mínima de gate para asegurarse la conduccción esta en 4V de echo las curvas muestran que para esa tensión maneja unos 2A el source, y para 5V en el gate el drain maneja 14A aproximadamente

Asi que debe haber otro problema por eso es la necesidad de ver el diagrama para ver cual es el problema y ver cual es la mejro solución para ese caso.

Una cosa importante es que par que el dispositvo se apague el gate tiene que estar referido a masa, ya que si la salida del dispositivo lógico se pone en estado de ala impedancia, el mosfet no se apagara debido a la capacidad intenrna que hay en el gate, de alli la necesidad de que efectivamante sea puesto a masa, por otro lado, y para evitar daños en la lógica y sobre todo si se trata de la salida de un micro es conveniente la utilzación de optoacoplador.....

Pero primero lo mejor es analizar el circuito


----------



## sofia313

tengo un pic conectado a una bateria de 12 volt este pic desarrolla una señal de onda cuadrada, la cual es controlada con modulación de ancho de pulso en la salida del pic tengo 5 volt para alimentar los mofet en paralelo. (configuracion push pull).El primario cuenta con dos devanados aislados entre si, los cuales tienen una conexión en común la cual va conectada al positivo de la fuente, mientras q la otra conexión va conectada al DRAIN de cada mosfet, de esta manera cada mosfet controla un devanado por separado, así evitamos problemas en la transición de los mosfet cuando están conmutando.
Cuando un mosfet se activa cierra el circuito dejando circular la corriente y provocando un pulso de tensión en el primario del transformador.
El source de cada mosfet va conectado a tierra.
Yo necesito ayuda para saber como calcular los componentes necesarios para que funcionen correctamente mis mofet (resistencia, condensador, etc)
Otra consulta la formula de ID y Rds tiene una constante K.
Como se calcula esa constante, esta en la hoja de datos?
no la encuentro y tampoco en ningun texto que me explique como saber el valor de la misma.
Muchisimas gracias


----------



## pandacba

Si es para una fuente conmutada, los gate estan undos a un punto común?, los devanados como estan en fase? o contrafase, ya que si trabjan juntos y estan en contrafase se anulan mutuamente si la fase es correcta se produce la sumatoria.
Normalmente se utilzan dos salidas independiene una para cada mosfet con las señales de gate desfasadas 180°


----------



## sofia313

Los gates estan unidos a un pto comun, y los devanados estan en fase.
Solo me falta poder calcular los componentes para que me funcionen los mosfet.
y saber como calcular esa constante k


----------



## pandacba

Deberisa asegurarte que cada mosfet conduzca con los 5V, habria que ver como se comporta con el dtuy cycle para tu proposoito una R de 33 ohm entre el puerto es suficiente, al practicamene no circular corriente no hay prácticamente caida de tensión, para asegurarte que no sea un problema en los mosfet coectalos bremente con una fuente de 5V mediante una llave inversora de un lado los 5V y del otro masa y puedes medir en el Drain si cuando conmutas la tensión cae a 0V si no lo hace prueba hacerlo a 12V

Ya que para que conzca solo es necesraria la tensión del gate este comprendida entre un mínio de 4V y un máximo de 15V(nunca utilzar al máximo) y debe conducir, yo los utilzo en control de motroes por PWM y solo llevan una R de bajao valor en el gate includo tan baja como 2.7ohms, los he probado con 10ohms y 33 ohms y funcionan correctamente. Para ayudarte con el tema de la constante K, pasame las formulas que estas utilizando


----------



## sofia313

id= (1/2) K(W/L) (Vgs-Vt)^2
esta es la formula 
por lo que lei la k se haya con los parametro de cada mosfet.
Pero la verdad que no se como calcularlo
mi mosfet es irpf150n
muchas gracias


----------



## hazard_1998

pandacba dijo:


> Deberisa asegurarte que cada mosfet conduzca con los 5V, habria que ver como se comporta con el dtuy cycle para tu proposoito una R de 330 ohm entre el puerto es suficiente, al practicamene no circular corriente no hay prácticamente caida de tensión, para asegurarte que no sea un problema en los mosfet coectalos bremente con una fuente de 5V mediante una llave inversora de un lado los 5V y del otro masa y puedes medir en el Drain si cuando conmutas la tensión cae a 0V si no lo hace prueba hacerlo a 12V
> 
> Ya que para que conzca solo es necesraria la tensión del gate este comprendida entre un mínio de 4V y un máximo de 15V(nunca utilzar al máximo) y debe conducir, yo los utilzo en control de motroes por PWM y solo llevan una R de bajao valor en el gate includo tan baja como 27ohms, los he probado con 100ohms y 330 ohms y funcionan correctamente. Para ayudarte con el tema de la constante K, pasame las formulas que estas utilizando


..........


los 4v de gate es la tension de threshold de la compuerta, es decir donde COMIENZA la zona de trasconductancia, y dentro de esta zona, la parte mas lineal se comprende entre la tension de threshold (Vt) y los 7-8V (en los mosfet standard, hexfet de 4 y 5 generacion) pero por mas que la curva de transconductancia deja de ser lineal a partir de los 8v, la resistencia de cierre (RDSon) no aparece hasta los 11-13V de gate, por eso recomiendo que los mosfet (siempre y cuando no sea necesario implementar drivers que se adapten a un mosfet en especial) que la tension de gate debe ir de 0 a 15V, donde los 4V (con el mosfet frio puede ser cercano a los 3V) son la tension en la cual el transistor comienza a conducir, peeero entre los 4 y los 8V el transistor actua como fuente de corriente controlada por tension. nunca conmutar transistores mosfet o igbt con puerta de 20V con 5v, se te van a freir, puesto que vas a tener corriente de conduccion, y una caida muy importante de tension entre drain y source.  por otro lado lucia, si no me equivoco, la formula que posteaste era la funcion que se usaba para calcular la relacion entre tension de gate, y corriente de drain, y no se utiliza para circuitos de conmutacion.

la resistencia de gate sirve para que no oscile la compuerta del fet, ya que esta es de componente capacitiva, y el driver presenta cierta inductancia de acoplamiento hacia este, si no colocas una R en serie, obtendras oscilaciones en la compuerta a la frec de resonancia de la inductancia serie del circuito en conjunto con la C de la puerta del transistor, por eso esa R, ahora bien, el valor de esa R depende tambien de cuan veloz queres que se encienda el transistor, ya que esta impone un freno a la velocidad de crecimiento de la tension de compuerta, esto depende de la capacidad gate source y de la capacidad miller del transistor, en conjunto con el valor ohmico de dicha R, yo por ej, para frec de conmutacion del orden de los 50-100Khz y con capacidades Cgs del orden de 2.2nF coloco entre 18 y 10 ohm, es un valor que no es muy critico, a menos que quieras hilar muy fino en el tiempo de conmutacion, tambien depende esta R de la carga de compuerta que necesita el mosfet para conmutar, por ej, para cargas electricas menores o hasta 100nC uso 18-22ohm sin problemas, pero para transistores de 120-140nC como por ej el IRF3205, a 50Khz meto entre 10 y 6.8 ohm no inductivos (metal film)


----------



## pandacba

Los gráficos no muestran lo que decis e incluso para una gran cantidad de dipositvos muestran la conducción entre los 4V y los 10V.

De echo es posible utilzarlo perfectamete desde los 5V porque a ese valor de gate conduce una importante cantidad de corriente, por otro lado hay otras cuestiones que importan más y que tienen que ver el diseño y el uso que se le da.

De echo en un moton de inverters que trabajan con baterias de 6V utilzan mosfet comunes y trabajan perfectamente


----------



## hazard_1998

pandacba dijo:


> Los gráficos no muestran lo que decis e incluso para una gran cantidad de dipositvos muestran la conducción entre los 4V y los 10V.
> 
> De echo es posible utilzarlo perfectamete desde los 5V porque a ese valor de gate conduce una importante cantidad de corriente, por otro lado hay otras cuestiones que importan más y que tienen que ver el diseño y el uso que se le da.
> 
> De echo en un moton de inverters que trabajan con baterias de 6V utilzan mosfet comunes y trabajan perfectamente


que te tengo que mostrar los datasheet?? ay por diosss.... sos un karma panda; en los inversores que trabajan con 6v de bateria, o usan mosfet categoria Lo gate voltage tipo IRL540, o usan convertidores especificos para elevar la tension de alimentacion auxiliar para alimentar al control y drivers,o usan bipolares en vez de mosfet,  por otro lado aca:http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-310/91649.html, podes descargar la hoja de datos del IRFP150 de international rectifier, en la fig.1 tenes las curvas caracteristicas de compuerta, donde por ejemplo, para la curva de 4.5V de compuerta (la primera de abajo de todo) arranca en 400mA con 100 mV entre drain y source, pero a partir de 500mV, la corriente se queda enclavada en 1.5A constantes independientemente de la tension Drain Source, a medida que la tension de gate aumenta (ver las distintas curvas de la fig:1) el valor de corriente de conduccion es mayor, hasta que se llega al punto donde la tension que cae sobre el transistor depende de la corriente que atraviesa el canal, esa zona, es la zona de saturacion, o zona ohmica y no de transconductancia, la zona de transconductancia es precisamente donde la corriente se vuelve constante independientemente de la tension de caida sobre el transistor, si uno se fija en la figura 3, se ve la curva de trasconductancia, es decir, cual es la relacion que hay entre la corriente de drain (en zona de corriente constante o de transconductancia) y la tension de gate.

por favor panda, si no sabes, pregunta, pero no mandes fruta!


----------



## sofia313

gracias a todos por la ayuda, voy a ver si me funciona y les aviso
sds
sofia

Pd: la k a la que yo me refiero es una constante que se haya con parametros de3l mosfet pero no los encuentro en la hoja de datos

Esto es lo que encuentro respecto de la constante k

 "constante K depende del para cada mosfet en particular y puede ser determinada de la hoja de datos, mediante de el valor especifico Id llamado id(on)

donde K es una constante dada por K= unCox W/2L

donde un= es la movilidad de los portadores mayoritarios en la capa de inversión 
Cox = Capacidad por el oxido por unidad de área (capacitor)
W = anchura del gate (mucho mas grande que la longitud del canal)
L= longitud del canal en (micro-metros)

W/L= con una razón de 10^5 "


----------



## hazard_1998

sofia313 dijo:


> gracias a todos por la ayuda, voy a ver si me funciona y les aviso
> sds
> sofia
> 
> Pd: la k a la que yo me refiero es una constante que se haya con parametros de3l mosfet pero no los encuentro en la hoja de datos
> 
> Esto es lo que encuentro respecto de la constante k
> 
> "constante K depende del para cada mosfet en particular y puede ser determinada de la hoja de datos, mediante de el valor especifico Id llamado id(on)
> 
> donde K es una constante dada por K= unCox W/2L
> 
> donde un= es la movilidad de los portadores mayoritarios en la capa de inversión
> Cox = Capacidad por el oxido por unidad de área (capacitor)
> W = anchura del gate (mucho mas grande que la longitud del canal)
> L= longitud del canal en (micro-metros)
> 
> W/L= con una razón de 10^5 "


precisamente sofia, esa formula que posteaste, es la funcion de corriente de drain versus tension de compuerta, para obtener las curvas caracteristicas de compuerta (fijate en la fig.1 de la hoja de datos que postie), pero, tanto la constante K como los datos sobre la construccion de la oblea de silicio no se incluyen en las especificaciones de los fabricantes, precisamente porque la hoja de datos del fabricante ya te incluye las curvas caracteristicas del dispositivo.

me imagino que esto es tarea de la facultad verdad? hay mucha data en google, en castellano y en ingles, solo cito algunos links

http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electric...9/lecture-notes/MIT6_012F09_lec11_gradual.pdf
http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/eca1/files/teorias/TransistoresdeEfectoDeCampo.pdf

espero esto te sirva


----------



## pandacba

Ok, si ese parámetro se calcula a partir de la curva Id que esta en la hoja de datos, en muchos escritos dice que esta, pero no figura como un valor ya que la curva que si esta representada es precisamente la Id

En varios libros de electrónica de potencia esta tratado este tema, la mayoria de los autores solo lo enuncian y solo unos pocos lo abordan adecuadamente....

Lee un poco aquí: Electrónica: teoría de circuitos y dispositivos electrónicos, Escrito por Robert L. Boylestad, Louis Nashelsky

Mientras intento localizar unos apuntes que explican ben detalladamente el tema


----------



## sofia313

Hola les comento que no he podido hacer funcionar mi circuito, por lo que arranque de cero de nuevo.
Arme en mi protoboards un circuito con un sg3524 con salida 6 volt, medi y tengo el pwm saliendo perfectamente, le conecte un mosfet irfp150n con dos resistencias en serie de 10 k y 100 ohm, pero no se me dispara, quiero priemro logarra hacer funcionar un mosfet solo para despues poner otro en paralelo y ahcer la configuracion push pull.
Alguien me puede dar una mano con el circuito, en algo le estoy errandio
saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

sofia313 dijo:


> Hola les comento que no he podido hacer funcionar mi circuito, por lo que arranque de cero de nuevo.
> Arme en mi protoboards un circuito con un sg3524 con salida 6 volt, medi y tengo el pwm saliendo perfectamente, le conecte un mosfet irfp150n con dos resistencias en serie de 10 k y 100 ohm, pero no se me dispara, quiero priemro logarra hacer funcionar un mosfet solo para despues poner otro en paralelo y ahcer la configuracion push pull.
> Alguien me puede dar una mano con el circuito, en algo le estoy errandio
> saludos


seguis sin hacer caso sofia, alimenta al sg3524 (recomiendo que uses un SG3525, tiene salida totem pole) con 15V en vez de 6...

podes poner un esquema de como conectaste el sg3524 y los mosfet?


----------



## Diego_32

Hola hazard:!
Todos los MOSFET se actican con Vgs = +15V?

En mi canso tengo que conmutar a masa 4 reles conectados en paralelo y alimentados con +12V o +24V. En control lo tengo que hacer con una salida digital 0 ó +5V de un PIC.

Existirá algún modelos de MOSFET en encapsulado TO-92?
En este caso que es un circuito de poca potencia, tengo que enviar +15V Vgs? 

No utilizo transistor bipolares dado que para saturarlo tengo que entregar demasiada corriente de base, por eso me inclino hacia los mosfet.

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

Diego_32 dijo:


> Hola hazard:!
> Todos los MOSFET se actican con Vgs = +15V?
> 
> En mi canso tengo que conmutar a masa 4 reles conectados en paralelo y alimentados con +12V o +24V. En control lo tengo que hacer con una salida digital 0 ó +5V de un PIC.
> 
> Existirá algún modelos de MOSFET en encapsulado TO-92?
> En este caso que es un circuito de poca potencia, tengo que enviar +15V Vgs?
> 
> No utilizo transistor bipolares dado que para saturarlo tengo que entregar demasiada corriente de base, por eso me inclino hacia los mosfet.
> 
> Saludos!


hola!, mira, la gran mayoria de los mosfet *si*, son de +-20V de tension de gate, los compatibles con TTL no se consiguen facilmente, mosfet TO-92 hay, pero son mas dificiles de conseguir todavia, que corriente toman los reles? probaste usar Bjt´s darlington?


----------



## Diego_32

Un darlington... a ver... busqué unos modelos (MMBTA14, MPSA13) tienen una caida Vce(sat)=1.5V, una caida Vbe(on) = 2V.... no me convence... quiero un MOSFET!! (estoy como los chicos) jaja, le haré un driver con transistores y listo.

pero... no habrá alguno en encapsulado TO-92??? voy a preguntar por los comercios de acá.
O... alguno que tenga otro encapsuldo un poco mas chico que el 220.
Recordemos que tengo que controlar poca potencia... 24V a 200mA.

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

Diego_32 dijo:


> Un darlington... a ver... busqué unos modelos (MMBTA14, MPSA13) tienen una caida Vce(sat)=1.5V, una caida Vbe(on) = 2V.... no me convence... quiero un MOSFET!! (estoy como los chicos) jaja, le haré un driver con transistores y listo.
> 
> pero... no habrá alguno en encapsulado TO-92??? voy a preguntar por los comercios de acá.
> O... alguno que tenga otro encapsuldo un poco mas chico que el 220.
> Recordemos que tengo que controlar poca potencia... 24V a 200mA.
> 
> Saludos!


mira, podes tranquilamente hacer un driver, y comprarte (en microelectronica s.h. o electrocomponentes sa tienen) IRFD110, son unos mosfet de 100V de creo 3A en DIL4, como si fueran un opto PC817... si eso te sirve.... (pero mirá que los gate son de ±20V)


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola , no todos los mosfet se pueden paralear directamente, si en el datasheet no dice especificamente "easy parallelable"  no lo seran y es probable que se quemen....  existe un metodo de paralelar los mosfet que puedes probar si te funciona , necesitas poner resistencias de igualacion a cada mosfet  entre los surtidores y tierra de valor entr 50 a 100 ohm aprox y del watiaje que sea necesario para tu consumo. el problema es que con la corriente que necesitas las resistencias van a disipar mucha potencia , seria mejor que pienses en elgun IGBT de alta corriente , en todo caso 
ademas necesitas resistencias de gate de aprox 10 ohm para cada mosfet.
si te resulta te recomiendo 3 mosfet , los motores tiene una corriente de arranque que puede ser el doble del nominal 
saludos


----------



## Diego_32

Hola Hazard_

Una consulta, al mosfet le aplico tension Vgs= +12V este entra en modo conducción, la corriente de Ids la impone el circuito externo? El Mosfest se comportará como una llave cerrada de poca resistencia pudiendo circutar 100mA 300mA o 1A ó 3A, es decir la corriente la fija el circuito externo,
Es correcto esto que digo?

Saludos!

El lunes averiguo por ese modelo que comentas IRFD110


----------



## Fogonazo

Diego_32 dijo:


> .....Una consulta, al mosfet le aplico tension Vgs= +12V este entra en modo conducción, la corriente de Ids la impone el circuito externo? El Mosfest se comportará como una llave cerrada de poca resistencia pudiendo circutar 100mA 300mA o 1A ó 3A, es decir la corriente la fija el circuito externo,
> Es correcto esto que digo?.....



Sip y en mucho menor medida también influye el valor de *Rds(On)* del MOSFET.
Se forma un circuito serie de 2 resistencias, la resistencia de la carga y el valor de resistencia en conducción del MOSFET [Rds(On)]


----------



## Diego_32

Gracias!
Entonces vamos el lunes por un MOSFET! por que como comente antes, el cliente por ahi utiliza +12 o +24V de alimentación y para alimentar 1 rele, o dos en paralelo o hasta 4 en paralelos, es decir tengo una carga variable así que con un MOSFET tengo la libertar de que conecte lo que quiera en la combinación que quiera que siempre va a funcionar.

Gracias!


----------



## DosCabezas

Diego_32 dijo:


> Gracias!
> Entonces vamos el lunes por un MOSFET! por que como comente antes, el cliente por ahi utiliza +12 o +24V de alimentación y para alimentar 1 rele, o dos en paralelo o hasta 4 en paralelos, es decir tengo una carga variable así que con un MOSFET tengo la libertar de que conecte lo que quiera en la combinación que quiera que siempre va a funcionar.
> 
> Gracias!


 
¿ Y que problema tendría emplear un BJT ?


----------



## Diego_32

Hola DosCabezas!

En promedio consumen 30mA por rele, si conectas 4 en paralelo me demandará unos 120mA.
Los reles son de +12V o +24V.

Tengo que asegurar que el BJT este saturado en cualquiera de las condiciones siguientes dado que tengo una carga variable:
Reles de +12V, Reles de +24V, se conectan en paralelo 1, 2, 3 y 4.

Hay momentos que utilizan dos reles de +12V en paralelo, en otra situacion utilizan un solo relé de +24V, en otra caso utilizan 4 reles en paralelo de +24V... y así todos las combinaciones posibles, tengo que entregar un prototipo que funcione con tadas estas cargas...

Un BJT se controla por corriente, por lo tanto para asegurar la saturación en todos los casos tengo que tomar el peror de los casos y de ahí ver la corriente de base.
Con un MOSFET el control es por tensión, le aplico tensión Vgs = +12 y listo el mismo conduce.

¿Que opinas?

Saludos!

PD: y como dice el amigo Fogonazo, la resistencia del MOSFET Rds_on es mucho menor a la resistencia del BJT.


----------



## Fogonazo

Diego_32 dijo:


> Hola DosCabezas!
> 
> En promedio consumen 30mA por rele, si conectas 4 en paralelo me demandará unos 120mA.
> Los reles son de +12V o +24V.


*OJO al piojo*. Veamos si son tantas las ventajas.

Suponiendo una carga total de unos 300mA empleando un *BC337* para el que podemos suponer una ganancia de 150, nos da una corriente de base de 300mA/ 150 = 2mA, no es "La gran cosa", (Hasta un integrado de lógica CMOS puede entregar esa corriente).
Respecto a la disipación sería algo como 0,7 V * 0,3A = 0,21 W tampoco es "La gran cosa"
Con la ventaja a favor del BJT necesita menos de 1V para saturarlo lo que facilita hacerlo, por ejemplo con lógica TTL.



> PD: y como dice el amigo Fogonazo, la resistencia del MOSFET Rds_on es mucho menor a la resistencia del BJT.


Yo me refería a la relación entre Rds(On) respecto a la resistencia de la carga, no mencioné la resistencia del BJT.


----------



## tiopepe123

Para reles con un transistor normal es suficiente y no te compliques la vida.

Para los mosfet:

Si no quieres que se calienten como ya te han comentado >+10V de VGS

Una forma dacil y barata de atacarlos es con un cd4050 o el cd4049, conectas barias puertas en paralelo y tienen una fuente de baja impedancia y ademas adapta de TTL a 12V.
(este circuito aparece en algunos datasheet de philips/NPX)


Ademas añadido la tipica resistencia a cada mosfet en la puerta de 22ohms y si quieres un diodo para accelerar la descarga en paralelo.

Si quieres un poco de proteccion añade una resistencia entre Source y masa de bajo valor )un trozo de cable de longitud conocida) de tal forma que al superar la corriente maxima tenga una caida de 0.65V. Añadiendo en los extremos de esta "resistencia" un transistor base/emisor, en el colector tienes una señal de sobrecarga.


----------



## Diego_32

Hola!
Estos días voy a experimentar con el BC337 y 4 reles el paralelo. 
Les comentaré los resultados.

Saludos!! y Gracias por los aportes


----------



## Fogonazo

Diego_32 dijo:


> Hola!
> Estos días voy a experimentar con el BC337 y 4 reles el paralelo.
> Les comentaré los resultados.
> 
> Saludos!! y Gracias por los aportes



Antes de armar algo, verifica el consumo de los relees y que la suma de estos se encuentre dentro de las posibilidades del transistor.
Y no te olvides del diodo supresor.


----------



## Diego_32

ya probé el BC337 y el 2N7000

me convenci por el transistor.... mañana pongo la tabla con los valores...

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Diego te has echo una galleta increible con un tema tan simple, tenes por ejemplo transistgores BC368 en cápsula TO92 que manejan hasta 1A y 20V o tenes los BC372/3 que son darlington y manejan 100/80V y 1A

Solo por mencionarte algunos, los cuales van de perillas para manejar esos relay


----------



## Diego_32

Hola! Es verdad panda! sinceramente desconosco la gran variedad de transistores que hay, siempre utilizé en mis pequeños proyectos el BC548... hay momentos que me gustaría que exista alguna aplicación donde colocando los parametros que buscamos ya sea Icmax, tipo de encapsulado, ect nos dé los modelos que existen.

A continuación pongo los datos al ensayar el BC337 con diferentes cargas (Resistiva y Varios Reles).

Extendiendo los datos se podría concluir que:
Puedo conectar 16 Reles de +12V, circulando Ic = 400mA, Vce = 1V y Pd = 420mW.
Puedo conectar 22 Reles de +24V, circulando Ic = 400mA, Vce = 1V y Pd = 420mW.

Saludos!

PD. si encuentro el BC372/3 lo voy a ensayar.


----------



## pandacba

Lo ideal es concocer las familias de transistores, hay algunas aplicaciones que tienen datos para buscar por parametros, ahora no tengo ninguna a mano, pero podes buscar por ejemplo en la misma pagina de por ejemplo Philips, ST, Fairchild, etc, si bien no estan todos los clásicos pero te pueden servir para orientarte tambien tenes la web de ON semi, todos tienes busquedas parametricas interactivas, espero te sirva y sea de uttildad


----------



## Diego_32

Gracias panda!!
Otra consulta, la conclusión que obtuve es correcta?

Saludos!


----------



## Pepeitor1

Hola a todos.
Queria haceros una consulta a ver si es posible o exite lo que quiero.
Tengo montado el siguiente circuito:



Es para una replica de airsoft.
El problema viene con la temperatura. Si por cualquier motivo el motor se queda trabado, la temperatura de los mosfet sube hasta que se queman. (Haciendo pruebas se nos han quemado dos baterias Lipo por este motivo. Motor trabado, bateria y cableado ardiendo en cuestion de segundos)
La pregunta es, existe o se puede hacer algun mosfet que al llegar a X temperatura corte el suministro electrico evitando que se queme tanto el mosfet como el cableado o la bateria?
Actualmente lo tengo montado en mi replica y va perfectamente, pero despues de ver arder dos Lipos me surgen dudas. (Por si algun dia se me traba el motor y chispum todo)
Por cierto, el espacio para meter un posible circuito en la replica es mas bien reducido 
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## chclau

Un mosfet tiene tres patas, Drain, Source y Gate. No se llaman In, Out, o Vref.

De todos modos, busca por el foro, hay varios ejemplos de circuitos de Mosfet con limitacion de corriente maxima, que seria una manera de hacer lo que vos pedis.

Y dicho sea de paso... tampoco te recomiendo poner Mosfets en paralelo. Si lo podes evitar, mejor.


----------



## Pepeitor1

Efectivamente eso que he puesto en el simulador no es un mosfet, era simplemente para que os hicierais una idea 
Buscare lo que me dices.
Porque no es recomendable poner mosfet en paralelo? Por lo que he leido y en el caso de las replicas de airsoft, se pone para que no se caliente tanto uno solo. Es cierto o estoy perdiendo el tiempo haciendolo asi?
Gracias por tu respuesta.
Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , puede sener que los transistores Mosfet estan andando en su región linear asi els si conportan como resistores , dissipan mucho calor hasta si estropiar. 
Lo que define la región de trabajo entre dreno y source  es la tensión VGS (tensión entre Gate y Sourse) , seguramente con 10 Voltios de de VGS si logra cerriar totalmente lo canal Dreno y Sourse (RDSon) a niveles mui bajo de resistencia (decimos de ohmios) , asi no hay dissipación de potenzia en calor (efecto Joule).
Haora quanto a poner transistores Mosfet en paralelo ,! SI ! es perfectamente possible sin problemas algun , incluso los transistores tipo MosFet son muchos mas amigables a esa configuración quando conparados con su "primos" los transistores BJT (bipolares) porque eses NO  nesesitan de resistores de equalización en los Sourse , enquanto que los transistores tipo BJT si ( pero en ese caso los emissores).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## eL1ct

Hola amigo:

Lo primero que se me ocurre, es poner algun tipo de fusible, es lo que se hace en los coches para que no se queme todo el cableado y eso.
Por lo tanto creo que puedes poner fusibles de coche o tambien he pensado que quiza te serviria algun tipo de fusible resteable como estos: http://www.te.com/commerce/DocumentDelivery/DDEController?Action=showdoc&DocId=Catalog+Section%7FSURFACE-MOUNT%7FA1%7Fpdf%7FEnglish%7FENG_CS_SURFACE-MOUNT_A1.pdf
Espero que estos fusibles sean lo suficientemente rapidos como para proteger a los MOSFET, si no tendrias que hacer un circuito limitador de corriente o algo asi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Los fusibles NO sirven para salvar semiconductores por no tener velocidad en "desligar" la corriente  para tal , pero los fusibles son sin dudas indispensables para salvar un equipo de causar un problema ainda major con el mismo o a proximos quando si quemam por fuego generado por ejenplo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## eL1ct

Estoy de acuerdo en que en general los fusibles no sirven de mucho para proteger semiconductores.
Pero bueno, depende, yo apuesto que existen MOSFETs mas resistentes que algunos fusibles creo que el FDP025N06 soportaria un fusible de 5A o quiza mas. Fijate en el SOA y cuenta que por la inercia termica, diria que necesitaria unos segundos para subir de temperatura el encapsulado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, estoy de acuerdo con el compañero chclau, es mejor opción monitorear la corriente para limitarla y así se evitan posibles inconvenientes, como todo sistema un fusible no puede faltar, éste es el último seguro para evitar un incendio, como comenta el compañero Daniel Lopes, ahora será mejor que busques algún MOSFET con una baja RDS(on), pregunto, que corriente se drena en la carga?


----------



## Pepeitor1

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> pregunto, que corriente se drena en la carga?


Dificil contestarte a esto 

Cito:
Normalmente un motor tiene un consumo (en amperios) exponencial, puesto que cuanto más comprime el muelle más energía necesita para girar… ¿pero qué pasa en el momento anterior de soltarlo? Podemos estar teniendo un pico de 15A en ese momento, para que una milésima de segundo después el motor se liberare de la carga y esos 15A que consumía y se perdían en energía potencial… se conviertan en cinética que se traduce en un giro muy rápido antes de volver a normalizar su consumo.

Segun esto, dependiendo del tipo de muelle, motor, engranajes, etc.. varia el consumo.
No se si te sirve de algo esta explicacion, espero que si.

De momento, volvere a poner el fusible y seguire investigando lo que me comentais de limitar la corriente. (Me meto en cada charco )

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, según lo que comentas puede calcularse la corriente media. Ya que si conoces la cte. elástica del muelle, la distancia que recorre y el tiempo que demora, listo.


----------



## Pepeitor1

De los tres datos que me comentas, podria saber uno  la distancia que recorre.
El resto de datos son bastante variables. No todos los muelles que se usan son iguales, los motores tampoco son todos iguales, las baterias tampoco y el tiempo, estamos hablando de milisegundos y no tengo como medirlo.
Aun asi he estado investigando un poquillo y he encontrado lo siguiente...

Cito 
*Estoy mirando el analisis dinamico y me sale que la fuerza necesaria para comprimir el muelle es de 65 N (constante elastica me sale de 768N/m)
y para que mi engranaje transmita esta fuerza a la cremallera me sale que por el motor tiene que circular una intensidad superior a 28 A.

En el arranque la intensidad se dispara, luego baja, y luego vuelve a aumentar para terminar de comprimir el muelle.
Esa intensidad además depende del tipo de batería, del voltaje instantáneo de la misma, de los mah que pueda entregar... del juego de engranajes a mover, del tipo de motor que se usa...*


Por lo que he leido, casi todo el mundo habla de 28 o 30 A.

Ya se que no estoy dando muchos datos ni muy exactos y que me estoy limitando a copiar, pero es que no os puedo decir mas  (Ya me gustaria)
Aun asi, gracias por el interes.

Los mosfet que estoy usando actualmente son IRF1404. Para hacer este montaje simplemente segui esquemas publicados en foros de airsoft. No me molesté en averiguar ni como ni porque, simplemente lo copie  (Como el 90% de gente que lo tiene montado) "Simplemente" quiero llevarlo un poco mas allá.
Lo dicho, gracias de nuevo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, bien por los datos que ofreces, el mecanismo se comprime aprox. 8,5cm. lo que nos ofrece una energía cinetica de 2,77J supongamos que el mecanismo demora 200ms? en cargarse, más las perdidas digamos un rendimiento del 75%, necesitamos 3.7J de energía. No aclaras la tensión de trabajo del motor, pero siendo las baterías LiPo, quizás estemos hablando de 3,7V. entonces la potencia media requerida es de 18,5W. nos queda una corriente media de 5A. atención estoy especulando con algunos datos, pues influye enormemente el tiempo de carga.


----------



## Pepeitor1

Disculpa, se me pasó comentar los voltajes de las baterias.
Los valores utilizados suelen ser los siguientes:
7.4V desde 1000mAh hasta 2200 mAh
11.1V desde 1000mAh hasta 2200 mAh
Siendo el mas comun el de 7.4V
En cuanto a la zona de compresion, anda mas o menos como bien has dicho por los 8,5cm 

Un saludo y gracias. (Sigo investigando)


----------



## eL1ct

Si quieres hacer un circuito para detectar las sobrecorrientes y cortocircuitos, te recomiendo que eches un vistazo a este integrado, DW01-P. Es un protector de baterias de lito (solo para una celula, 3.7v) donde fija el valor de sobrecorriente y cortocircuito, y cada uno tiene su respectivo retardo; que serian unos milisegundos para sobrecorriente y microsegundos para "cortocircuito".

IRF1404: esos MOSFET parecen bastante fuertes. Si vas a hacer un limitador, ten en cuenta que cuando mas pueden sufrir es cuando; en el caso de que haya sobrecorriente, cuando los vayas a apagar, por eso considero importante hacer un driver decente para los MOSFET, y por si acaso pon un diodo flyback en antiparalelo con el motor.
Tambien recomendaria poner resistencias independientes en cada "gate" de cada MOSFET, ya que esto ayuda a que se enciendan y se apaguen a la vez (lo importante es la region "miller"), y para un encendido y apagado mas rapido pondria una resistencia menor a 100Ω; digamos 10Ω, por decir algo.

PD: me gustaria compartir unos calculos termico que hice para un proyecto que consistia en calcular la capacidad termica de un encapsulado TO-220-3 si la capacidad termica del aluminio es de 385J/(Kg·ºK) y el "lead frame" es de 1,49g de cobre: 1,49 x 385mJ/(g·ºC) = 573,65mJ/ºC si no me equivoco, esta seria la enrgia que necesitariamos para subir en un grado la temperatura del encapsulado del transistor, aun asi tener en cuenta que entre el chip y el "leadframe" hay una resistencia termica Rjc. Adjunto una imagen para ilustrar mejor. En la imagen que adjunto (es de un TO-252) tambien tiene en cuenta la capacidad termica del silicio.


----------



## Pepeitor1

Tu quieres que me de un ictus verdad?  madre mia
Ahora en serio, agradezco enormemente vuestra ayuda de verdad, pero mis conocimientos no llegan a tanto ni de lejos, pensé que podia ser mas simple pero ya veo que no, me pasé de optimista. 
Hasta ahora estoy funcionando con el circuito que puse en el primer post sin problemas, pero como he notado que cuando el motor se queda trabado (por diferentes motivos) y si sigo dandole al gatillo se calienta bastante el mosfet, pues pensé en solucionarlo, pero estoy viendo que se me escapa el tema. 
De momento y para no aburrir, voy a investigar y hacer pruebas con los limitadores de corriente (cosa nueva para mi) y cuando me aclare intentare entender lo que me habeis comentado.
Disculpad si os he hecho perder el tiempo con este tema y de verdad, muchas gracias a todos. 
Un saludo.
P.D la proxima vez me lo pensare bien antes de preguntar algo


----------



## jmth

Si el motor se atasca es un problema mecánico, y es de esperar que en ésa situación exija un máximo de corriente que la batería no puede soportar, e incluso los MOSFET sufran por temperatura.

Como nos comentó un profesor hace unos meses: los motores son puro amor, siempre van a intentar darte lo que les pidas, pero de paso van a pedir una cantidad de corriente que fríe lo que pilla de camino.

Quizás podrías volver a la configuración mecánica (gatillo por contacto) para investigar un poco, si es posible medir la corriente en los puntos más críticos. Y ya de paso entre medias tendrías el aparato listo para darle caña hasta solucionarlo.


----------



## sergiot

Está todo muy interesante, pero o yo leo mal o ese mosfet es de 202 Amperes?? sin mencionar que su Rds es de tan solo 0.004 ohms.

Habría que buscar la causa de como una simple batería quema a semejante mosfet.


----------



## eL1ct

No queria abrumarte, solo compartir lo que se sobre el tema... de todos modos si dices que cuando se atasca se calientan los MOSFET, eso quiere decir que pueden soportar la corriente maxima del motor (supongo), asi que, no creo que haya necesidad de complicarse con limitadores (a no ser que quieras), lo mas sencillo desde mi punto de vista seria hacer una prueba y medir con el polimetro cuanta corriente consume cuando se atasca, y acorde a esta corriente poner un fusible o un fusible reseteable (si encuentras uno bueno con una baja resistencia interna). Supongo que esta corriente de "cortocircuito" cambiara segun uses una bateria de 11,1v o de 7,4v.

Eso si, sigo recomendandote poner un diodo flyback para proteger los MOSFET a la hora de apagarlos, esta vez encontre una web donde explica perfectamente lo que quiero decir.
http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~lmarti2/circuitos/celsolar/diodorecircul.htm
Te recomendaria un diodo de 3A tipo 1N540x (que soporta un pico de 200A durante 8,2ms) pero puede que los tipicos 1N400x de 1A (que soportan 30A durante 8,2ms) sea suficiente.

PD: informacion extensa sobre drivers de MOSFET (en ingles); un metodo simple para que los MOSFET se apaguen rapido es la figura nº13 de la pagina 14.

Siempre es un placer 





			
				sergiot dijo:
			
		

> Está todo muy interesante, pero o yo leo mal o ese mosfet es de 202 Amperes?? sin mencionar que su Rds es de tan solo 0.004 ohms.
> 
> Habría que buscar la causa de como una simple batería quema a semejante mosfet.



Estas baterias de Li-po tienen mucha potencia, un dia cortocircuite un cabe de estos de pinzas cocodrilo sin querer, y empezaron a quemarse, me di cuenta por el olor.

Creo que era una de 7,4v 4,5Ah y creo que de 20C o mas 4,5Ah·20C=90A es lo que esta diseñado para entregar, probablemente estresandolo de mas.


----------



## Pepeitor1

jmth dijo:
			
		

> Quizás podrías volver a la configuración mecánica (gatillo por contacto) para investigar un poco, si es posible medir la corriente en los puntos más críticos. Y ya de paso entre medias tendrías el aparato listo para darle caña hasta solucionarlo.


 Si operativa esta operativa, lo que quiero evitar es que deje de estarlo por un fallo de engranajes 



			
				eL1ct dijo:
			
		

> No queria abrumarte, solo compartir lo que se sobre el tema...


 Faltaria mas, te lo agradezco, el problema esta en lo que yo NO se, no en lo que tu sabes, que envidia.


			
				eL1ct dijo:
			
		

> lo mas sencillo desde mi punto de vista seria hacer una prueba y medir con el polimetro cuanta corriente consume cuando se atasca, y acorde a esta corriente poner un fusible o un fusible reseteable


Eso intentare hacer, ya os contare si ha salido todo ardiendo o no  lo que no se es como lo voy a tener para tomar esa medida por como va encajado el motor pero bueno, ya me buscare la vido para hacerlo.





			
				eL1ct dijo:
			
		

> Eso si, sigo recomendandote poner un diodo flyback para proteger los MOSFET a la hora de apagarlos




Muchas Gracias a todos de nuevo


----------

